

I think I just broke my radio. - pricees
http://yetanotherstartupblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/i-think-i-just-broke-my-radio.html
DIY radio station, car radio hacking, using a common mobile device
======
amobilebiz
There is actually a company called Tunaverse (<http://tunaverse.com>) that is
doing/working on this. You can stream any of your media files from your home
computer to your phone or any other device with an internet connection.

I have no connection to this company other than I met one of the founders a
year ago and he was telling me what they were working on. I haven't talked to
him since and don't know how far along they have come, but their website is
still up (just checked) and looks like they have the client running for
Windows Mobile devices at this point.

------
dandelany
The hard part here is clearly not getting data into whatever audio player is
available (ie. car radio), it's getting ubiquitous wireless in each of these
devices, so that one does not need to carry around and plug in a device like
the GPhone. Does anyone know if AT&T or any other wireless providers have any
plans to go into this market? Obviously, tying a device to a particular
network sucks because it locks you into that network, but I would be much more
likely to pay for a monthly data plan if I could get a car radio that used the
same connection to stream music!

I imagine the problem here might be licensing, but I'm not really
knowledgeable enough to know.

------
jrp
Is G1 really that cheap?

~~~
Shamiq
The $20/month is only for the data, I believe.

------
schichtleiter
old news is so exciting... done this w/ my iPhone since first day i had it

------
run4yourlives
Yeah, and when everyone starts doing this, the telcos are going to jack those
data rates up so high they may as well be in orbit.

Of course, if someone can get them onside with this, you may have something.

